# Purchased a 3x6m Rock Awnings Rhino Hex 55 gazebo - some thoughts



## Marky's (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Posted last week looking for some advice on which (if any) Rock Awnings products to order.

On Sunday evening I purchased the 3m x 6m Rhino Hex 55 in black with side walls.

As I live in Northern Ireland there was one delivery option: 3-5 business days. By Tuesday morning it had arrived! :doublesho

So far so good, build quality is fantastic and it is most definitely waterproof. It's a little harder to put up than I expected, no chance of doing it on your own which may be an issue.

Cost including postage was £629.99. From my experience so far it was a good value purchase and I'd recommend it to anyone.

Happy to answer any questions if I can!

Some photos for reference:


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Wow! That looks a serious piece of kit... 

Lovely cars BTW.

Peter


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Now, that is a serious gazebo. Looks very substantial and looks like you've some good working room with the sides down.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

It's hideous to me but if it works for you,is it secured down ? How would it cope with strong winds ? Cars look spot on.


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

One of the solutions is to use 5L plastic Screen wash bottles either filled with water, sand or cement ( depending on what is most useful for your circumstances ) -use bungees to clip it onto the legs provides a cheaper option. 

I have also seen people using a couple of screw in anchoring stakes to use if there is grass close enough - between them it would be rock solid .


----------



## Marky's (Apr 10, 2017)

GSD said:


> It's hideous to me but if it works for you,is it secured down ? How would it cope with strong winds ? Cars look spot on.


Horrible to look at but it's a solution to a problem. I've no other access to a covered area so it's either put it up and crack on with the hobby or sit inside wishing I had a garage. Not secured in the pics as it was a calm day and the 120KG structure seemed planted to terra firma.



Zax said:


> One of the solutions is to use 5L plastic Screen wash bottles either filled with water, sand or cement ( depending on what is most useful for your circumstances ) -use bungees to clip it onto the legs provides a cheaper option.
> 
> I have also seen people using a couple of screw in anchoring stakes to use if there is grass close enough - between them it would be rock solid .


Yes this is my plan! Thankfully the feet are quite wide so I've been using some filled plant pots in the interim.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Marky's said:


> Horrible to look at but it's a solution to a problem. I've no other access to a covered area so it's either put it up and crack on with the hobby or sit inside wishing I had a garage. Not secured in the pics as it was a calm day and the 120KG structure seemed planted to terra firma.
> 
> Yes this is my plan! Thankfully the feet are quite wide so I've been using some filled plant pots in the interim.


Or you can use these to weight them down

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371609324388

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

That's the one's I have for the garden fill them up with water or sand,mines not even that sixe and i struggled erecting it up on my own,It's a solution to matey's problem and if it's solved his problem the all the best to him.:thumb:


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

What do your neighbours say...?


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

sshooie said:


> What do your neighbours say...?


I was thinking the same.

However I doubt the op keeps it up permanently?

Certainly wouldn't be over the moon looking at that.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

That looks superb, and so do your cars!:thumb:


----------



## Marky's (Apr 10, 2017)

Hereisphilly said:


> Or you can use these to weight them down
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371609324388
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


They look promising, may have to buy some and see how they turn out!



sshooie said:


> What do your neighbours say...?


Mostly 'will you do mine next?'. Have one booked in for next weekend :buffer:



Soapybubbles said:


> I was thinking the same.
> 
> However I doubt the op keeps it up permanently?
> 
> Certainly wouldn't be over the moon looking at that.


Only need it up for when I want to polish. So perhaps a few hours every 6 months or so. The rest of the time it will be holding parties in the back garden or providing cover at the local market / trade show!



Caledoniandream said:


> That looks superb, and so do your cars!:thumb:


Thanks!


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

Cars look awesome

Nice little set up

Not cheap though, but looks very good


----------



## ammo-mcr (Jan 23, 2014)

im stuck between the 45 or 55 rhino hex also the colour 

please can you tell me would you think the 45 be just as good and planted?

the colour is a massive issue for me i want to see swirls on my car and also i dont want it to be pitch black inside does the black if all walls are up and its daylight or sunny outside can you see inside without lights? and if you take a wall down to allow light in does it effect seeing swirls?

also how many walls do they supply and how many has windows?


----------

